# Mood Stabilizers/Antipsychotics and Weed smoking



## outerstar (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm Bipolar and am on mood stabilizers and antipsychotics and am having issue smoking weed with them. I'v been getting paranoid (dont usually on weed) and the high seems to not me that great. Would anyone else have this experience or know about this at all?


----------



## BobThe420Builder (Dec 29, 2020)

What strain?

Indica are less anxious
Sativa can be much more anxious


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Dec 29, 2020)

all that mood stabilizing bullshit is just gonna make u fat and depressed. honestly you're best just smoking the weed. ur weed high will never be the same as someone with a natural balance. u got a bunch of artificial shit running through yah. cant expect there to be synergy with something natural.

there is no real science to it.... the anti-depressants all that is garbage. messes with the GI tract. changes ur brain chemistry. awful awful stuff.


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2020)

outerstar said:


> I'm Bipolar and am on mood stabilizers and antipsychotics and am having issue smoking weed with them. I'v been getting paranoid (dont usually on weed) and the high seems to not me that great. Would anyone else have this experience or know about this at all?


Too many variables.

If youre just starting to adjust to meds thats likely why

could be the strain of marijuana as well, just not enough info to go on here.


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> all that mood stabilizing bullshit is just gonna make u fat and depressed. honestly you're best just smoking the weed. ur weed high will never be the same as someone with a natural balance. u got a bunch of artificial shit running through yah. cant expect there to be synergy with something natural.
> 
> there is no real science to it.... the anti-depressants all that is garbage. messes with the GI tract. changes ur brain chemistry. awful awful stuff.


wow... where did you get medical degree from ...sounds like you really know about mental health so amazing 
@curious2garden


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Dec 29, 2020)

sunni said:


> wow... where did you get medical degree from ...sounds like you really know about mental health so amazing
> @curious2garden


I know that when it comes to mental health we slam pills down peoples throats and experiment with them. I have people in my family whos lives are ruined because they have been prescribed all sorts of meds as a child and are now destroyed in there late 40's. zombies and numb.

a lot about what i said was true..... how am i wrong? this stuff doesn't effect hormones and GI activity and make you fat? Im pretty sure thats a side effect of almost all this stuff.


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Dec 29, 2020)

I also know there is no systematic approach to mental health that works yet. and is being implemented. If youre advocating that pills are a good answer to mental health issues than i cannot carry this convo any longer. If i was a advocate for it, i wouldnt be a member here rallying for natures medicine. In all fairness the op is posting this in a biased forum. I wouldnt be so shocked your members think that way 

I think more social workers and therapy is needed. people need some empathy and help making sense of themselves and feelings.


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 29, 2020)

this documentary was an eye opener


----------



## outerstar (Dec 29, 2020)

Yea smoking weed saved my life all these years. Medical professionals will tell you thats bad, yes bad you smoked weed and are still alive. Apparently they think you would be better off dead. 
I feel emotionless and not like a person on these meds. One of my only joys in life is smoking weed. Take that away from us and what are we? Just like everyone else. 
I can only smoke indica, sativa makes me paranoid and like Im on crack (although Iv never done crack). To me thats a sure warning side that these meds are bad. What I have now is a 70/30 mix of indica and sativa and that is kinda too much even. 
They dont even know how or why a lot of these meds work, just experiment on you like a guinea pig. Whats worse is the withdrawal takes months to get through tapering off. Marijuana is so benign it souldnt interfere with anything. I just had a rockstar energy drink and I cant feel it at all.

I'm pretty sure if I take away the antipsychotic (Latuda) I can smoke weed again with no issues. Lamotrigine seems to stabilize my mood and cause no side effects that I can see. When I take away the Latuda I should fine out wether Lamotrigine causes any issues with weed smokeadge. What sucks is they know there is withdrawal (and wont tell you when you start taking them) and they are like crack dealers making it impossible to get off the meds. Maybe they just think everyone is safer from me and this justifies the zombification of my bad self on meds.


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Dec 29, 2020)

outerstar said:


> Yea smoking weed saved my life all these years. Medical professionals will tell you thats bad, yes bad you smoked weed and are still alive. Apparently they think you would be better off dead.
> I feel emotionless and not like a person on these meds. One of my only joys in life is smoking weed. Take that away from us and what are we? Just like everyone else.
> I can only smoke indica, sativa makes me paranoid and like Im on crack (although Iv never done crack). To me thats a sure warning side that these meds are bad. What I have now is a 70/30 mix of indica and sativa and that is kinda too much even.
> They dont even know how or why a lot of these meds work, just experiment on you like a guinea pig. Whats worse is the withdrawal takes months to get through tapering off. Marijuana is so benign it souldnt interfere with anything. I just had a rockstar energy drink and I cant feel it at all.
> ...


I think you could benefit from some of the lower leveled cbd strains. Have you considered talking to a therapist to see if that alleviates your symptoms? Or talking to someone really close. willing to listen.

Do you have any outdoor activities you enjoy that take you out of your head?

Imo cannabis along with your lifestyle may need changes to give you the results you're looking for. Depending of course.

Sounds like you want a strain that lets you function while doing the job.


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 29, 2020)

outerstar said:


> I can only smoke indica, sativa makes me paranoid and like Im on crack (although Iv never done crack). To me thats a sure warning side that these meds are bad. What I have now is a 70/30 mix of indica and sativa and that is kinda too much even.


We are all different. Indica's give me paranoia, cant drive, and hide in the house. Sats outgoing and pretty carefree.


----------



## outerstar (Jan 16, 2021)

I have sour diesel to cheer me up and sour kush to relax me. No paranoia or anxiety put on 200mg of Lamicatal and 20mg of Lamictal then started getting panicky and paranoid, so I dont know which it is. Like other said I really don't want to be on these and am getting of Lamicatal and staying with Lamicatal if it doesnt interfere with the weed smok'n. Priorities people priorities..


----------

